# Frankenweg by Bike



## oo7 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ist schonmal einer den Frankenweg mit dem Bike gefahren?
Ist der fahrbar?

VG


----------



## lowisbmx (11. Dezember 2006)

stückweise fährt man den bei uns auf manchen touren. besteht aus forstwegen und manchmal singletrails, die aber allesamt fahrbar sind. ich bezieh mich jetzt auf den raum oberfranken, wie's anderswo aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (11. Dezember 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> die aber allesamt fahrbar sind. ich bezieh mich jetzt auf den raum oberfranken, wie's anderswo aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.



vorallem der abschnitt zwischen plankenfeld - doos - behringersmühle und
behringersmühle - pottenstein sind der absolute kick  
und eigentlich nur bei trockenheit mit'n bike befahrbar


----------



## oo7 (11. Dezember 2006)

Das klingt gut, ...sobald es schneit bin ich da!


----------



## Wurscht (11. Dezember 2006)

@lowisbmx:

off-topic: hey, was is'n das für'n bike in deinem profilbild? kannst du mir da mehr darüber erzählen??? is da evtl aus der bike-schmiede "rs-bikes"?? 

ciao, wurscht


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Dezember 2006)

@ wurscht

ja das war ein rs-bikes beast mit rs-light anbauteilen. war schön gearbeitet und auch recht leicht, nur der rahmen hatte ein unzumutbar kurzes oberrohr, deswegen mußte er meinem kona weichen.


----------

